# Business



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all, I'm planing to come to Egypt soon and set up a business there ... Anyone in restaurant business or boutique for ladies business

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hi all, I'm planing to come to Egypt soon and set up a business there ... Anyone in restaurant business or boutique for ladies business


Other than leaving my money in them, no, but I do want to say this makes me smile because Egypt needs people who are optimistic ... and jobs.

:clap2:


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hi all, I'm planing to come to Egypt soon and set up a business there ... Anyone in restaurant business or boutique for ladies business
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


In the past year my nephew attempted to start two restaurants. Both failed. Since the economy has crashed and there isn't enough money for people to buy food and cook it themselves, the idea of a restaurant is not a good idea right now.


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

I am soon to start my new job running a large restaurant business based in Cairo, from talking to the people that I am going to be working with life is clearly tough although there is some optimism for the future. That said any startup business is going to find it tough gong.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree with Janice. Several restuarants have closed there doors in the area where I stay. The problem with many ideas, which sounds fantastic to begin with is to come in with a "certain" unknown cuisine "The thing is, that works for the first three months, the Egyptian curiosity is satisfied and they go back to traditional foods, and what they like. The really successful restuarant owners are few. Clothing boutiques, well we all know they are there today, and gone tomorrow, especially if the price tags are "boutique". The young Egyptian girls at our office, who loves clothes and buying them quickly taught my wife how crazy it was to pay boutique prices, and she goes with them downtown buying exactly the same fashion designs at 20% of the boutique prices. How can anyone compete with that? But, Good luck!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Egypt is about the hardest country to "start-up" a business. Gone are the days where tourists and money were no object. Resturants and clothes shops which buy-in at local and "Chinese import" prices are going to the wall. Foreign traders have little chance of succes even when promising to hire local staff.

The system will bleed you from start to finish. From waiting for your operating licenses and tax forms to the end when you get fined by officials for not complying to the "rules" of their making. The cards are definitely dealt in SCAF's favour as you are competition they wish to control. And working illegally is a no-no.

The Red Sea tourism sector was a option for foreigners to engage in touristic ventures, however locals are given priority. When we first brought Scuba to Sharm and Hurghada, locals couldn't even swim. Now they control every dive-center operation and boat tour.

Egypt is designed to pay Egyptians, not profit foreign speculators. Unless a product or service is "Unique" and cannot be copied by Egyptians, you stand little chance of success.



Eco-Mariner.


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

life in egypt is tough nowadays. specially with a transition from an "old"president to a "baby" president you dont know what the future will be, but im telling every egyptian is hopeful that egypt will soar again. 
regarding on the business that you are planning for. i want to ask who is your target. i mean, do u target for a middle or high class egyptians? expats? poor? students? but i know its better if everyone yeah?
i only have one tip. EGYPTIANS ARE VERY PRACTICAL.. so try to come up with a very low cost business.
one idea is.. there is a popular stores here called 2.5LE store (itnen wi unus.) practically all you can buy is cost 2.5le and the rest varies.
number 2. they sell sandwiches for 1LE. those are taameya and foul and manymore. 
3. you can buy shoes and sandals for as low as 20le..
.. you go to masr gedida near cinema roxy you can find all of those and some other place as well.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Egypt is designed to pay Egyptians, not profit foreign speculators. Unless a product or service is "Unique" and cannot be copied by Egyptians, you stand little chance of success.


Agreed.

If it can be copied, even if it's a bad copy, it will be copied.

Then it will be "Egyptianized," meaning everyone else will get the same good idea, and what was once "unique" will sprout up in abundance, often right next door to each other ... and stay that way until the market is saturated and nobody is making any money.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If it can be copied, even if it's a bad copy, it will be copied.
> 
> Then it will be "Egyptianized," meaning everyone else will get the same good idea, and what was once "unique" will sprout up in abundance, often right next door to each other ... and stay that way until the market is saturated and nobody is making any money.


Years ago I coined a new word..... "Egyptianism" - protecting ones own against foreign intrusion.

It's like protectionism only Egypt goes far deeper in its goal. First they promise you then take your money. Then they allow you and take your money and finally they close you down and take your trade, your business *and *your money.....

Are you mugs understanding these words of wisdom?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Years ago I coined a new word..... "Egyptianism" - protecting ones own against foreign intrusion.
> 
> It's like protectionism only Egypt goes far deeper in its goal. First they promise you then take your money. Then they allow you and take your money and finally they close you down and take your trade, your business *and *your money.....
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure they're protecting themselves against foreigners any more than each other. Trust, along with imagination, are in short supply here.

Personally, I wouldn't bring money to the table because the odds of ever seeing it again, much less a return on it, are next to none.

And - fair warning - don't ever let someone have access to your computer because they'll smile at you while they're copying its contents onto a portable drive and you won't know until your new competition opens ... next door.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The words "Dog eat Dog" springs to mind.


----------

